
Ask HN: Best learning gifts for kids - tmaly
I good friend of mine is having a birthday party for her daughter who is turning 8.  She really likes legos and hatchimals.<p>I was thinking there has to be a better learning gift out there.  What learning gifts in 2016 do you have personal experience with that you could recommend for an 8 year old?  I am ok with something recommended for 10+.
======
brudgers
This recent thread contains my advice and the advice of others:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13057791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13057791)

Specifically to your question, more Legos [and see my comment in the other
thread].

Good luck.

~~~
tmaly
Thanks, that reminds me I use to have some early version of the Technic from
Lego with the motor and gears. I think that was one of my favorite toys
growing up.

